# Florida Red Maple



## FLQuacker (Feb 18, 2019)

Red on Red

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Ray D (Feb 18, 2019)

Nice. Red slate I’m guessing. Does it sound different than ordinary slat?


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 18, 2019)

Yea..little crisper and slight higher pitch(over same sndbrd). Its harder

LOL..it's too much money if ya ask me, but it makes a pretty pot

Hollaran is running it over copper.


----------



## Ray D (Feb 18, 2019)

John, the fellow with me when we met at the turkey expo, is a big Hollaran fan. The guy can make a good call.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 18, 2019)

That is awfully nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 19, 2019)

The red maple sure has some pretty colors. Did you do anything to the wood or is this the natural color?


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 19, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> The red maple sure has some pretty colors. Did you do anything to the wood or is this the natural color?



All natural Karl..dark browns, light tans and streaks of red


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 19, 2019)

Did a artsy thing with some last year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello Wayne,

Boy that is beautiful

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 19, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Wayne,
> 
> Boy that is beautiful
> 
> ...



Thanks...wife's caught me twice sneakn out the backdoor with it. There's a few pots in that piece

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

